# My computer keeps restarting whenever i play games



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

Im playing this game maplestory and I cant even get the game to load up to the title screen i got it once or twice to load up but after like 5 min it just freezes or restarts


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF 
first of all please post your full PC Specs:
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
PSU
to be able to post your full specs correctly please follow this link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html

also download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play the game , minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

CPU type: Intel Pentium 4, 3200 MHz (16x 200)
Ram: 512 MB ram
Video Adapter: Radeon 9200 series (128 MB)
Motherboard: Asus P4SD-VL
PSU: couldnt find power name

Idle temps
Temp 1: 30C
Temp 2: 32 C
Temp 3: 30 C
HD 0: 32 C

Playing Game
Temp 1: 33 C
Temp 2:44-48 C at startup then restarted automatically
Temp 3: 33 C


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

oh ya and I also saw on the bottom of my computer summary thatit said that a problem was that there is only 9% free diskspace on the C drive which has 1.25 GB left out of 13.9 GB for it and maplestory is installed in drive D which has 120 GB total and has 89.3 GB left.
I dont know if this could be a problem but i just wanted to say


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

It sounds like an overheating problem. Systems shut down when they're under too much stress and start heating up over a certain limit.

The PSU Model will be on the side of the unit inside your computer, so you have to open it up to see it.

Also while your computer is open, using a can of Compressed Air to clean out any dust that may be caked inside.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you did not gave the CPU and the Video Card temperature


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you getting a blue screen or any errors or just a random restart every time. If you are getting errors or blue screens with memory dumps that means your system is not stable, whether its the CPU,GPU or RAM something is not working right.


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

umm temp 1 is the systin
temp 2 is the cputin and
temp 3 is the vtin

and for the other reply im not getting a blue screen my computer just restarts and goes back to normal


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Well this is maplestory we're talking about...what operating system are you running?


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

windows xp professional is my operating system,


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

What service pack?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Two things I'd like you to check.

First, check if there is any buildup of dust or dirt, clean it out with a horsehair brush or can of compressed air. 

Second, check all the contacts of everything. Make sure the CPU heatsink is 100% secure and same with all the fans spinning properly, the RAM inserted firmly (it will go 'click')

also does this happen with only this game? your system can run the game fine, however. I am a little worried at your CPU specs, you state "CPU type: Intel Pentium 4, 3200 MHz (16x 200)" I am assuming you mean 16x multiplier and 200mhz front side bus? That doesn't sound accurate, it should have 800mhz FSB, have you overclocked your CPU at all?

Also note that the Socket 755 Prescott Pentium 4's have a thermal spec rating of 67.7°C so you might run into these problems easily if you have old, or no thermal paste, dust or an insecure heatsink.

From your motherboard, it looks like your processor is more likely Socket 478, which is Pentium4 2.40 GHz and 533mhz FSB... seems to have a higher thermal spec though (71c)


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

ok so when i cleaned out my computer with a can compressed air the game started all fine for like about 30-40min but then all of a sudden the computer froze?!!
/


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

*My computer is still freezing when playing games*

After cleaning out my computer of the dust and everything my computer was able to play maplestory for about an hour but all of a sudden it frezzes. I also notice that when my computers temp goes past 45C it restarts.
This is my computers information

CPU type: Intel Pentium 4, 3200 MHz (16x 200)
Ram: 512 MB ram
Video Adapter: Radeon 9200 series (128 MB)
Motherboard: Asus P4SD-VL

Idle temps
Temp 1: 30C
Temp 2: 32 C
Temp 3: 30 C
HD 0: 32 C

Playing Game
Temp 1: 33 C
Temp 2:45-48 C at startup then restarted automatically
Temp 3: 33 C 
HD: 35 C


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Go to the start menu and go to _Run_ then type *cmd* and in the window type *chkdsk*


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> Go to the start menu and go to _Run_ then type *cmd* and in the window type *chkdsk*


okay i did that now it says to add a /f after chkdsk to fix a problem


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

then try that, restart if it prompts you to.


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

ok what do i do now?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

try playing for a while


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

-WOLF- said:


> try playing for a while


 its still restarting or freezing while I play


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

is this recent or old problem?I know big bang made maplestory on my computer unbearable...


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

DaChozenOnez said:


> is this recent or old problem?I know big bang made maplestory on my computer unbearable...


 ugh its kinda an on and off thing but its been like this for a while. this happeneed to me before way back but all of a sudden it started working then now when i got back to playing maple again (before big bang) it now restarts or freezes im also playing on the lowest graphics and no sounds and still restarts


----------



## irti (Feb 18, 2011)

Reason for this issue is that ur automatic restart on failure is on. When u run ur game some of the processes are interfered by the game which causes failure and ur system restarts. So disable that,
Steps:
1. when u start ur computer press f8 key
2. then select disable automatic restart
3. press enter and then ur pc will boot and play ur game.
it will worked.


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

irti said:


> Reason for this issue is that ur automatic restart on failure is on. When u run ur game some of the processes are interfered by the game which causes failure and ur system restarts. So disable that,
> Steps:
> 1. when u start ur computer press f8 key
> 2. then select disable automatic restart
> ...


now it just freezes instead


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

irti said:


> Reason for this issue is that ur automatic restart on failure is on. When u run ur game some of the processes are interfered by the game which causes failure and ur system restarts. So disable that,
> Steps:
> 1. when u start ur computer press f8 key
> 2. then select disable automatic restart
> ...


That's a bad idea, because if his PC is having problems then it won't automatically restart and it might cause even worse consquences. I suggest just turning it back on, since it didn't help you anyhow.


----------



## irti (Feb 18, 2011)

frnd it meant that ur windows is interfering. Have you reinstall your windows? Have you reinstalled your game?


----------



## maspili (Feb 7, 2011)

ive reinstalled the game but still restarts and idk if i should reinstall windows cause i dont want toose all my files and music


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ricoks said:


> That's a bad idea, because if his PC is having problems then it won't automatically restart and it might cause even worse consquences. I suggest just turning it back on, since it didn't help you anyhow.


Disabling automatic restart simply means it will display the BSOD instead of restarting without prompt 


Do you have a recovery partition and/or System Restore enabled? you could try going back to before this happened then reinstalling the game or patching it.


----------

